# Release lower eyelid retraction



## coderguy1939 (Nov 24, 2009)

The following is from the op report for the above procedure starting with the right lower eyelid:

A 4.0 silk suture was passed through the gray line and #15 blade was used to perform a lateral canthotomy and inferior cantholysis.  A Colorado tip cautery was used to release the lower lid retractors immediately inferior to the tarsal border.  This incision was then extended in a suborbicularis fascial plane towards the arcus marginalis on the lower eyelid around the orbit.  Once the arcus marginalis was exposed, the underline skin muscle flap was then released in the subperiosteal fashion inferiorly to expose the superotemporal part of the midface.  A 4-0 Mersilene suture was passed through the midface muscle.  The suture was used to anchor the mid face supertemporally to decrease the tension on the lower eyelids.  Once this was done, the ENDURAGen was then fashioned.  The superior edge of the ENDURAGen was then sutured to the inferior margin of the tarsal plate in an interrupted fashion.

The only code I can find for eyelid retraction is for the upper lid, 67911.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

